# which hand saw do you use and why



## tramp bushler (Sep 13, 2013)

This year I started using a hand saw quite a bit. . 
I started with a Samauri Heavy Duty 13" . Like it A lot got a Ichiban 13" like it even more. Anyone done any cutting comparisons?? Between Samurai and Silky ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 13, 2013)

I had a Fanno for a while which was ok until i got a Silky and haven't had anything else since. If you've ever used a Silky you know why everyone uses them. 

Never used a Samauri but a few other climbers i work with seem to like them.


----------



## ATH (Sep 13, 2013)

I have one Samauri. It started well, but dulled more quickly than the Silkys I have. I really like the Sugoi and Zubat. The Ibuki is good, but has a thicker kerf so I don't like it as well.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 14, 2013)

I used mine primarily in younger cottonwoods and some Sitka spruce the Heavy Duty has Limbed about 50 trees and the Ichiban has done a bit more. They both are still really cutting well. When I ordered the first one I thot of it more as a novelty tool 
After I used it the first time thatchanged . . How long do the Silky's last before they dull. ?


----------



## Zale (Sep 14, 2013)

Whats a Dolly? I've used many over the years from your basic fanno to the Jap saws. Right now I use a Felco 611. I prefer a straight hand saw as opposed to the curved. I think they are all basically the same in that they all use the tri-edge technology.. The important question is how much does a replacement blade cost?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 14, 2013)

Zubat, all the way.


----------



## Str8six (Sep 14, 2013)

Zubat, end of discussion!


----------



## ATH (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anybody tried the Thresher blades from Sherrill? For the price, it is tempting to replace a Silky blade...but you usually get what you pay for, and at less than 1/3 the price, I imagine it just being a waste of money. But would be open to trying. If nobody has tried, maybe I'll get one in my next Sherrill order just to give it a try.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugowaza serves me equally well in-tree and on-ground.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Str8six said:


> Zubat, end of discussion!



Not so fast. I use the sugoi, and I swear by it, and I used them all. I thought the thrusher was a waste of money. Nice thing about the sugoi is it's sharpen able. I sharpen my every several weeks. I have one on my pole saw also. I hardly ever even carry a chain saw on trim jobs any more. My sugoi is always on my belt even on removals and crane jobs.
I use to use the Zubat, I have a bunch of dull ones laying around. I hate a dull hand saw. The samurai's are better the corona, but not as good as silky. A new sugoi is almost a 100 bucks now. You should learn how to sharpen them. It takes a specail file. I buy them on E bay. 
i


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 14, 2013)

I have 2 Zubats that I really like....


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 14, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Sugowaza serves me equally well in-tree and on-ground.



Do you find it to be too long when you are climbing? 

Has anyone come up with an ingenious way to carry their saw when in the tree? I clip my sheath on my right leg pad strap . I was clipping it on the belt of my saddle but too often the chain saw strap would grab the hook on the handle and pull it half way out of the sheath. It does it a lot less with having it clipped to the leg pad.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 15, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Do you find it to be too long when you are climbing?
> 
> Has anyone come up with an ingenious way to carry their saw when in the tree? I clip my sheath on my right leg pad strap . I was clipping it on the belt of my saddle but too often the chain saw strap would grab the hook on the handle and pull it half way out of the sheath. It does it a lot less with having it clipped to the leg pad.



I mostly use handsaws I made myself, the small one strapped on my right leg below the knee, the larger one on the back between shoulder blades.


----------



## imagineero (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a sugoi and a zubat, they're both great. The sugoi can theoretically be resharpened but I've never tried. You need a special file, and I can't imagine being able to get it as sharp as a new one. I just buy a new blade. The zubat is impulse hardened and cannot be sharpened. They both seem to last about the same. Then you put them side by side, the blade of the sugoi is barely any bigger, but it has a much bigger handle which you can get two hands on, and also has much more aggressive teeth. I take the zubat generally, but the sugoi is great if you know you're going to be doing a lot of sawing. 

I wear it on my saddle, on the left side with the blade facing forwards if that makes any sense. I'm right handed. I short clip my 200T on the right on a petzl carritool, and my flipline is on the right also. When I need the handsaw I reach with my right hand across my body and draw it out. Be super careful putting it back in, this is where most guys get cut up and yes they are surgical, The slightest nick is a big deal and you can lose a finger or cut through a rope in the blink of an eye. When putting it back in I do not hold the scabbard, I just use my right hand to put it back in.

Shaun


----------



## ATH (Sep 15, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Do you find it to be too long when you are climbing? ...



Handsaw (almost always Sugoi) goes on the clip on my right side. Chainsaw (if I have it) goes on the left.

I'll use the handsaw in odd, uncomfortable, up-side-down, hanging, or sideways positions - so I want it on the right where it is easier to access. If I am going to use the chainsaw, I am in a position where I have more body control, so I can get it off of the left side with no problem.


----------



## ATH (Sep 15, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> ...You should learn how to sharpen them....



Any special tips or tricks to it? I have the file and a dull blade (another well on its way). I just haven't tried yet.

I'm assuming just keeping the angles right, gentle strokes, etc.... just like any other sharpening.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 15, 2013)

ATH said:


> Any special tips or tricks to it? I have the file and a dull blade (another well on its way). I just haven't tried yet.
> 
> I'm assuming just keeping the angles right, gentle strokes, etc.... just like any other sharpening.



The teeth on my saws are to hard to be touched by a file. I sharpen them with emery cloth backed by a strip of steel strapping. Final hone with a knife edge sliver of hard Arkansas.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 15, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I wear it on my saddle, on the left side with the blade facing forwards if that makes any sense. I'm right handed. I short clip my 200T on the right on a petzl carritool, and my flipline is on the right also. When I need the handsaw I reach with my right hand across my body and draw it out. Be super careful putting it back in, this is where most guys get cut up and yes they are surgical, The slightest nick is a big deal and you can lose a finger or cut through a rope in the blink of an eye. When putting it back in I do not hold the scabbard, I just use my right hand to put it back in.
> 
> Shaun



I do the exact same thing, have it on the left side ....backwards...I guess, the handle faces forward so its easier to grab with my right hand. Those carritools are freakin great, have them on all of my saddles.


----------



## TreeAce (Sep 15, 2013)

I go backwards left side with my handsaw as well. I tend to put handsaw back into my left hand (i am righty) to return it to the scabbard. I do this because I think its easier to be extra careful of nicking anything. I also tend to go under my tie in on my saddle so switching hands is helpful. I have nicked a couple climbing lines going over top of my tie off and since the rope is tight there it very easy to nick it. Nothing crazy but just enough that it was the beginning of the end of a spliced end. Not cool. Let me also say this about hand saws, Silky is the best. But which one? Well, I have always sworn by the Zubat and basically still do. However...I won a 100 gift card last spring for some tree gear and didnt know what to buy, so I bought a sugoi. It hasnt left my side all season. I also have a brand new replacement blade that I could put on one of my Zubats but its still in package under the seat of my truck. I have pretty big hands and that may be why I prefer the Sugoi.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 15, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Do you find it to be too long when you are climbing?
> 
> Has anyone come up with an ingenious way to carry their saw when in the tree? I clip my sheath on my right leg pad strap . I was clipping it on the belt of my saddle but too often the chain saw strap would grab the hook on the handle and pull it half way out of the sheath. It does it a lot less with having it clipped to the leg pad.



It does get in the way sometimes when I'm going through tight spots... been wanting to try out the leg strap for the scabbard tip to eliminate it flopping around during manoeuvres.

This might seem odd but I usually clip the handsaw on to my left and like to pass it around behind my back when I have to switch hands, reason being lanyard and chainsaw hangs from the right & I'm 'noid of nicking my ropes.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 15, 2013)

As far as filing the blade, you need a vise at a proper height and the blade sandwiched between 2 stiffeners probably have to move it a few times per side and nice easy sure strokeswith the file.
That's how I file crosscut saws anyway. The angles need to be presise.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 15, 2013)

I wanted to be quiet yesterday when cutting 5 white spruce poles for rafters for a woodshed roof. Used my 13" Heavy Duty and a 5 lb rafting ax for chopping the top of the face cut. A couple of them were 8+" on the stump. Did all the swamping, Limbing and bucking with the saw also. Its moose season. Drug them out and loaded them by hand also. 16' long and 4" small end. It was a work out for sure. . Blade started pitching up. Should have had a bottle of diesel with me.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Sep 16, 2013)

Man im surprised no one has mentioned the double thick mondo Fanno blade?? I have had a few guys back to back with their ibuki and suguoi blades cut along with double thick mondo blade and Ibuki and mondo same amount of strokes to get through a few branches at different thiknesses . the Suguoi was just a little bit more strokes to get through the same branches. if they are not hardened than you can re sharpen them. other wise good luck. I bought the thrasher from sherrill and it is hardened version of the double thick mondo blade that I havent even opened up yet in two years due to me re sharpening my blades I still am using. another note is the cost of any other blade from silky is like double or triple the amount of the double thick mondo. I dont understand it they are all tri cut blades , I personally like the thicker versions and I cant get that from any other blade. If the Ibuki was thicker and 1/2 the price maybe I would try it, and the same with the hyachi blade as well, but for the thinner blade and double / Triple the price forget about it! The only downside here is with smaller pruning like Japanese Maples you can have some tearing and not the greatest fine cuts using the more aggressive blades. but that's with all aggressive ones not just the double thick mondo. so I think that is why many like the Zubat and some others so much. Personal preference we all have different likes, that's what makes all the companies stay in business! One things for sure on all the blades, one slip from the branch to your leg,and your getting stitches and new pants!! I do use the same double thick mondo blade for my climbing hand saw and my pole sections too. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

ATH said:


> Any special tips or tricks to it? I have the file and a dull blade (another well on its way). I just haven't tried yet.
> 
> I'm assuming just keeping the angles right, gentle strokes, etc.... just like any other sharpening.



I ruined the first one I tryed to sharpen. My family owned a tool and die shop and I made and sharpened tools for years from the time I was 14 tell around 21. So I wasn't intimidated by my first failure. It's easy to say just follow the angles, but it takes practice to get a smooth even stroke on the whole cutting edge. It's very easy to get compounded angles if it hits at the top before the bottom of the tooth. Or the front before the back of the tooth. Just like a chainsaw you want to take the same amount of strokes on each tooth. The top ones are critical and the hardest I think, but only need a stroke or two.
A vise helps a lot but I do mine while sitting watching t.v. or on the way to the job in the truck, Those little feather files chip easy too, but will last a lot time. Make sure to clean the blade good or sap will clog up the file.
I can't say a resharped one is as good as a new factory one, but if done right, there way better then a dull one.
I have several scars to prove how sharp I get them. It's easy to under estimate how dangerous they can be, they slice through flesh like butter.
The saw I've used for the last year I broke the tip off, I have a replacement, but its still cutting so good I haven't replaced it yet. I do a lot of dead wooding in oaks with mine. Lots of times on dicey removals I might finish the cut with my hand saw so I'll have more control. On smaller white firs and monkey puzzle trees all it takes is a stroke or two and you can just brake the branch. Makes for a quick limbing job.
There are times I wish I had a finer toothed saw for makeing smooth cuts on small stuff though.


----------



## Robert.Hosking (Sep 18, 2013)

I use a Silky Zubat everytime, and I have a lot of mates that do the same, it fits well in your hand, stays sharp for a long time, and the curved blade lets you complete a stroke with minimal effort......and after you have pinched the bar on your new 201 it really saves your ass :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 18, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> I wanted to be quiet yesterday when cutting 5 white spruce poles for rafters for a woodshed roof. Used my 13" Heavy Duty and a 5 lb rafting ax for chopping the top of the face cut. A couple of them were 8+" on the stump. Did all the swamping, Limbing and bucking with the saw also. Its moose season. Drug them out and loaded them by hand also. 16' long and 4" small end. It was a work out for sure. . Blade started pitching up. Should have had a bottle of diesel with me.



Awesome. You sound like Richard Proenneke!!! (wouldn't let me say "D-I-C-K" WTF???)


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 19, 2013)

Robert.Hosking said:


> I use a Silky Zubat everytime, and I have a lot of mates that do the same, it fits well in your hand, stays sharp for a long time, and the curved blade lets you complete a stroke with minimal effort......and after you have pinched the bar on your new 201 it really saves your ass :msp_tongue:




That is one thing I have used my hand saw for. The one time this season that I got dead hung up under bucking about a hundred pound limb. 2 pulls on my hand saw and the limb takes off and I'm back to Limbing with the chain saw. 
I don't climb without a hand saw any more. 

How many use a saw longer than 13" ?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 19, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> How many use a saw longer than 13" ?



Guy who initially trained me had this MONSTER, thing was massive, had to be 25" or more. Had these huge clean outs every inch or so. Thing would slice thru decent sized branches faster than a chainsaw. It was a antique that he saved. He had to sharpen it all the time tho. It was pretty heavy too. The scabbard was heavy as hell too.


----------



## zapblam (Sep 19, 2013)

Cheap corona since I am only a part time pruner


----------



## kyle goddard (Sep 20, 2013)

*Stowe a hand saw.*

I have a zubat with the yellow silky scabbard. I bought some Velcro tape ran it the the slots. I strap that to my right leg with with handle facing out. I use to clip it on my left side. With chainsaw on my right. . 

Do what is comfortable for you. Try different spots.

By the way, on anothe thread i like the fly fishing real for throw line. When i get a new real ill try that with my old one. . 

Also the zubat is a great hand saw. IMO.


----------



## kyle goddard (Sep 20, 2013)

kyle goddard said:


> I have a zubat with the yellow silky scabbalrd. I bought some Velcro tape ran it the the slots. I strap that to my right leg with with handle facing out. I use to clip it on my left side. With chainsaw on my right. .
> 
> Do what is comfortable for you. Try different spots.
> 
> ...



Sorry just read my post. Hand saw is on left leg.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 21, 2013)

zapblam said:


> Cheap corona since I am only a part time pruner



I carry a small fold up corona in the leg tool pocket of my overalls all the time. Just like a pocket knife, I feel naked without it.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 24, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> Awesome. You sound like Richard Proenneke!!! (wouldn't let me say "D-I-C-K" WTF???)




????


----------



## RandomWoodsman (Nov 12, 2013)

I use a fanno handle thats carved up to git my hand in a mess of positions and the blade itself is an ars 13 incher it saws the same as a zubat forall intensive purposes and the blade is a little cheaper. Im also one of those wierd people who is a righty and has the saw on my left my lanyard clips from right to left as well so the tail isnt getting tangled in the saw scabard


----------



## Hoowasat (Nov 12, 2013)

Zubat because it's the only one I've owned. I like it so much, I'm contemplating getting the Zubat pruning pole only because it uses the same blade. I've only performed about 5 removals since June, and found I use the Zubat more than anything. In fact, I've burned less than one gallon of gas/oil mix among my 4 chainsaws in that same time period (MS150T, MS192T, MS250 & MS441), so the Zubat sees constant duty.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 12, 2013)

You could also strap this to your right hip. It's a little bit noisy tho!
Sorry to interrupt. Hey Glen, good to see you here. I bet you could have busheled a ton with this setup. I can barely start it, however


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 12, 2013)

Used to use the cheaper Coronas and would break the plastic handles sometimes. Have had a couple of Zubats. Lost one that fell out of scabbard and disappeared never to be seen again. Broke handle off another one. (Whacking deadwood is a bad and expensive habit). Two years ago was given a higher end Corona at TCI Expo by a Corona rep, and it is every bit as good or better than a Zubat.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Nov 22, 2013)

Zubat or silky (gamtaro? ) depending on what the boss decides is best at the time, lol. I don't buy the equipment, I just use it.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Woods (Nov 25, 2013)

Samurai Ichiban 13". I've never used anything else and looking at the prices I probably never will. I replace blades when they dull. Chainsaw hangs on left hip, handsaw hangs on right.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 25, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Zubat, all the way.


 
This.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 26, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> ????


Was a fellow from California who set up a homestead in Alaska in the 60's. Lived there until he was about 90 and then moved back to Cali with his family. He was a film maker who made films about how he built his cabin and his life. His children then compiled the films and put a narrative sound track to them. 

PBS runs the series usually during their pledge drives. I really like watching it, fascinating what he was able to do with just hand tools.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 29, 2013)

Silky Zubat, very fast cutting, just the right amount of reach when you need it, lightweight, very durable, makes very nice clean cuts. It can cut through decent sized material when you are trimming -- anything bigger than what this saw can get through in a couple seconds should use a chainsaw anyway. An added plus is when my customers see how nice and quickly it cuts, and it speaks to your professionalism when you can tell them that you are using a Japanese pruning saw in their tree -- they've been perfecting the art of pruning long before this country was established.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 12, 2013)

Sugoi is just the bizz, cuts big lumps quickly, big handle, depending on the job it's on the left caritool, handle forward. tried it on the leg but got in the way unless wearing spikes. Sugoi and Felcos make pruning easier

Sent from my GT-I9210T


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

I was removing a 110 foot cedar Wednesday right up against a cabin, half way up the wind started howling making it difficult to balance without one hand on the tree. If it wasn't for my sillky I'd of had to come down, instead I used my handsaw on all but a few branches. Had a lot more control. Even taking the top i used the handsaw to finish the back cut. There was a lot of small dead wood to big to break, but not worth starting the saw for. One or two swipes with the silky, then I'd pull it with the tip of the blade to break it. 
I use my saw as an extention of my arm to get ropes and what not just out of reach(never use the cutting edge Duh) I'd fill naked without my silky. I tried to strap it to my leg, it looked cool but got caught a lot. Now I hang it from my left side. lots better I think.


----------



## tidy (Dec 13, 2013)

Silky Zubat, most guys I know make a little lanyard for the saw out of coiled telephone cord. What I like about using a handsaw is that I have the option of securing my chainsaw to the tree and then travelling out to thew tips with just the handsaw


----------

